# Can headers from a 2002 to 2006 fit my 2008 Nissan Altima



## Jaydyb36 (Oct 29, 2019)

Can headers from a 2002 to 2006 Nissan Altima fit my 2008 Nissan Altima?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

I assume you're inquiring about the 4 cyl QR25DE engine. This engine was used starting in 2002 to the present. A 2002-2006 header will bolt on to your 2008 engine. However the bottom flange of the CAT housing that connects to the exhaust pipe may be of a different angle making it impossible to connect. It also turns out that the Nissan part numbers appear to be different. You'll also need to check out the sensor connections. There were some years that the header used dual CATs.


----------



## Jaydyb36 (Oct 29, 2019)

No actually my alitma is a 3.5se I'm.looking at headers on Ebay and there's a big price difference that's why I'm asking but thank you very much for the answer I appreciate the info


----------



## Jaydyb36 (Oct 29, 2019)

VQ35DE V6 Exhaust Manifold Headers Downpipe Test Pipe FITS Nissan Altima 3 5L for sale | eBay


Find great deals on eBay for VQ35DE V6 Exhaust Manifold Headers Downpipe Test Pipe FITS Nissan Altima 3 5L. Shop with confidence.



www.ebay.ca


----------



## Jaydyb36 (Oct 29, 2019)

OBX Exhaust Header Fits 2007 08 09 10 11 12 Nissan Altima 3 5L AT MT 2 4Dr for sale | eBay


Find great deals on eBay for OBX Exhaust Header Fits 2007 08 09 10 11 12 Nissan Altima 3 5L AT MT 2 4Dr. Shop with confidence.



www.ebay.ca


----------



## Jaydyb36 (Oct 29, 2019)

There is the 2002-2006 first link and 2007-2012 headers 2nd link


----------

